# Honda Accord 2003 2.4 Vtec High fuel consumption



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys, my first thread in the automotive forum, hope you can help me here...
I've got myself a used Honda Accord 2003 2.4 Vtec the issue here is that it consumes around 14.36 L / 100 KM (16.38 miles/gallon (US), 19.67 miles / gallon (UK)
I don't think this is normal
what could be the cause of high fuel consumption?
thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Deleted - useless 

Check on line and find out the fuel mileage you are supposed to get/expect. ( I'd kill for that kind of mileage rating)

BG


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

well that what the car should do 

EU/ADR82 urban/extra-urban/comb.:

12.7 / 6.9 / 9 l/100km


22.2 / 40.9 / 31.4 mpg (imp.)


18.5 / 34.1 / 26.1 mpg (U.S.)


7.9 / 14.5 / 11.1 km/l


of course for a used car it's not the same consumption, but the current mileage rating is high that what I think of it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

22 to 24(US) is what I would expect, simple stuff first, check the air filter is clean, all the vacuum hoses are hooked up.
I assume it has a OBDII system, does the Check Engine light work(come on when the key is turned on go off once the car starts)?


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Are you hand calculating the mileage, or using info displayed by the vehicle?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I changed the air filter couple of days ago, and yes the check engine light works
I also changed the spark plugs (all 4 of them) I hope that could some difference
and yes I did calculate the mileage once, by setting the mileage to zero (after filling the car with fuel to the max) then after traveling about 124 Km (77 miles) I refilled the car again and did the calculations
I think I should do that again after changing the air filter and the spark plugs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's a good idea only go for a longer distance like a tank load.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My best bud's old Accord went from great mileage to terrible so I suggested replacing the O2 (Oxygen) sensors. After that his mileage was great again.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

16.38 mpg? I'll trade ya, my Jeep wrangler with the 153 only gets 14 on a good day.

But. Do you smell gas? running rough? making any funny sounds ( other than normal Honda sounds) do you drive like Steve McQueen?
All of the above could cause lower than normal gas milage


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok guys here's an update
I found out that the hose that connects the air filter to the engine (don't know the name) is broken so I'm gonna replace that tomorrow, the O2 sensors is a good idea as well, will check them too


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think a bad o2 sensor should set a trouble code.

Also don't think the large air pick up hose to the air cleaner is the cause, but still needs replaced.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The hose between the Air filter and the engine will have the Mass Air FLow sensor in it, depending is the hole is before or after the MAF will determine if it would effect fuel mileage and drive ability.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Luckily it's not a hole, the hose is just broken at the end where it should be connected to the engine so it' before the sensors at the engine's side, I went to a maintenance shop and I ordered it, it'll cost me 50$ but I think it's better to be replaced even if it's not effecting the mileage


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The MAF Sensor is on the Air cleaner side of US cars, it they are the same in the rest of the world I can't say


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hey guys back with the update, I replaced the hose and I attached a picture to show you where the old hose was broken
My car came from Japan so the sensors are on the motor side, so the hole was before the sensors

after replacing the hose, here's what I'm getting

11.764 liters / 100 KM (19.99 Miles / Galons (US), 24.012 Miles / Galons (UK))

I think that's better for my car and I did not even replaced the O2 sensor

also my car has a MAP sensor and not a MAF sensor

I think MAF sensors were introduced in newer cars


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What does the "book" say you should expect ? I can't say I am impressed with 20/24 MPG for a car that size.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea that's a different emissions/sensor package then US cars.

I wonder if they set the fuel curve different for more power rather then trimming for MPG not having to deal with the U.S. C.A.F.E.(Corporate Average Fuel Economy) regulations?


----------

